# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  وائل كفوري بدلاً من فضل شاكر في ختام مهرجان الإعلام العربي

## الحصن نيوز

<div />تم الاتفاق مع المطرب اللبناني وائل كفوري لإحياء حفل ختام مهرجان الإعلام العربي في دورته الـ16، بدلا من مواطنه فضل شاكر الذي كان من المقرر أن يحيي الحفل ، وتبعاً لمصدر من داخل ماسبيرو  فإن اللجنة التنفيذية للمهرجان فوجئت بقرار الشركة المنفذة لحفلي الافتتاح والختام باختيار كفوري بدلا من شاكر،

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

